# Ouch!!! That’s gonna hurt! Detailers Nightmare



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Genoa's goalkeeper Frederico Marchetti left he's Ferrari 812 Superfast (valued @ almost 300k Euros) at a car wash to be cleaned and detailed while he was at training. It was agreed that someone from the said business would then drop it off at the training ground for him, problem is that on the way, the Detailer lost control of the supercar and ended up hitting 5 other cars. Look at the state of it!  ouch


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

looks like a 30mph fender bender....NOT.

Someone needs locked up


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oops....

Hopefully everyone okay. 


Edit: Added to the thread that was started yesterday about the scratches etc these car washes can do


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Andyblue said:


> Oops....
> 
> Hopefully everyone okay.
> 
> Need to add these images to the new thread that was started yesterday about the scratches etc these car washes can do


:lol: Dont think ill be attending this particular car wash as they seem to not only scratch the car but dent it too! :lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Nothing T Cut can't put right. :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Somebody is in trouble 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh dear


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd struggle to let a nice type r out of my sight with one of the local shammy rag apes. Respect the power or suffer its effects.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Oops :lol:

And now the erm..."interesting" discussions about liability/insurance etc.etc. begin.

Andy.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh jeez thats awful.. I have a real 'thing' for front engined Ferraris..


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Superfast no more. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

FUBAR .
I hope the detailer has lots of insurance as I think it will be written off.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The positives from this are the car looked really shiny so he has got some free advertising of his work.


----------



## rowlf (Dec 28, 2014)

He’s probably not a named driver on the insurance .

Hope the business insurance is able to cover it or the poor guy will have to detail his car for free for the next 10 years.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok, I'll say it...

"That'll buff out!" 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Not a problem.....just 2 weeks wages that :thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*MBRus*
That was a good one I admit.

But seeing such a lovely car like that being wrecked is horrible. Doesn't matter who owns it, how much it cost it's a crying shame.


----------



## Mr S1 (May 16, 2018)

It's insured, but being honest it's about half hours wages for someone at that level....(was) a stunning care though, love the 812's.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking at the paintwork, quite a shine they got there?:buffer:


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

No ceramic coating..... No wonder he put a dent in it 🤣🤣


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

He probably put his foot down a little, but there was no heat in the tyres. It even catches the owners out.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Moral being: 
You got it dirty so dont be so lazy loveit and clean wash your own car!​ :detailer:


----------

